# Almost there...



## marching_out (May 21, 2017)

A project I started last fall. Got a few more tweeks to make and it will be real to ride. I'll post more picts when it finished.


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2017)

Looks like it will be ready to roll once you get the seat post clamp nut switched over to the right side.


----------

